# Things only found/or invented where you live?



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

I thought this would be Interesting : )
(you can put your surrounding areas too,If you live in a small town like me  )
Here's my list:

-Salt Potatoes,I've been to a lot of different places and I can't seem to find them
anywhere else and they are amazing,a sign summer has come.

-Raspberry Fluff or really Fluff at all. I once asked for fluff in texas and they thought I was insane.
Then I said uhm marshmellow cream,they pointed me to a bag of marshmellows..No it is not the same thing.

-The Erie Canal.

-The Wizard of Oz.

-Air conditioning.

-Apparently an antennae on the moon.

can't think of any more.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Ummmm...HEB...AKA The Heb...AKA Mr. Butt's...AKA Howard Edward Butt's...it's a grocery store...It's only found in Texas...
Honestly, I only mentioned it because I'm immature and always giggle because this guy's last name was Butt...


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

I forgot

Kinneys : )

and sav on gas stations
and byrne dairy

haha.

And P&C.Although I think they're somewhere else,even if they got
run over by tops.


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

-Grunge music started out here.

-Boeing also started out here.

And uhhh...That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm trying to think...well...there's really nothing interesting about my city -_-


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

The blues. You could make a case for rock and roll as well.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

William Wilberforce went to school in my town. That's pretty much it.


----------



## purrr (Apr 30, 2010)

Nothing of importance... one day!!


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

- "The Rhino" (Pro wrestler) went to a local highschool.

- Eminem, 50 Cent, Obie Trice, Kid Rock, Madonna, Andrew W.k, and the White Stripes.

- Ford, Chrysler, GM.

- Detroit was a testing ground for nuclear weapons.

- Faygo pop.


So many more, Detroit wasn't always the asshole of the USA.


----------



## DarklyValentine (Mar 4, 2010)

well given that uhm scottish,,,and our meagre country is an state size, we invented pretty much everything save telsa(genuius) oh and that Einstein geezer. (equally so)

clearly the master kilted race..._look weve the legs for it_
to be enslaved merely message wicked (oi you troll)

I would require a soul as a partial down payment


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

The first major women's football team, the Dick Kerr's Ladies, were from my home city as are Preston North End, who won the Double in the first year of the English League and whose ground is the oldest one still in use.

Richard Arkwright, who invented the water frame, is from Preston. 

Lancashire is where the butter pie was invented because of the heavily Catholic population's need to not eat meat on Fridays.

Nick Park is from Preston, as are Sir Tom Finney and Mark Lawrenson. Benjamin Franklin once owned a building in the city, and Butch Cassidy's parents were from here. Andrew Flintoff is from here, as were the suffragette Edith Rigby and the founder of the Ryder Cup, Samuel Ryder. John Wall, a Catholic martyr and saint, was from here in the 1600s. The Canadian poet Robert Service was born here.

The Temperance Movement in Britain was founded by someone from Preston.

The first KFC in the UK was built here.


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

:crazy:








...wood!


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Anti-Helena said:


> Ummmm...HEB...AKA The Heb...AKA Mr. Butt's...AKA Howard Edward Butt's...it's a grocery store...It's only found in Texas...
> Honestly, I only mentioned it because I'm immature and always giggle because this guy's last name was Butt...


You do know his daughters names were Imma and youra (or at least pronounced that way).

That reminds Dr.Pepper was invented in waco, texas by a young pharmacist to impress his sweethearts father who it is named after. 

Liquid Paper was invented in texas

The Hamburger originated in Athens, Texas

The pacemaker was invented in Texas

The Chuckwagon is a Texas invention

The World Famous Collins Street Bakery (Began the mail-order fruitcake industry) originated in Corsicana, Texas

Wolf Brand Chili started in Corsicana, Texas

Corsicana was also the first major oil and gas find west of the Mississippi and started the first major oil boom in Texas. 

The absolute best hamburger chain "Whataburger" is found abundantly in Texas

Cacti is sold in the produce section of grocery stores along with many more roots and other traditional mexican ingredients.

One of the best fried chicken chains. Bush's chicken, is found in certain parts of Texas.

Lou Casey Boots was founded in Ft. Worth, Texas.

Walmart is bilingual. 

Every town has a mexican meat market in it. 

Tex-mex came from well Texas.

People referring to anything less than a hour away as close.

Portions worth eating, such as a hamburger slightly smaller than a normal plate, a side of fries to compliment that and cups that will hold enough liquid to finish the meal without a refill; all with pretty decent price around 6$.

"Spicy" food is normal.

Every grocery store has large variety of salsa's other than "pace" and it's relatives.

Bimbo is also snack cakes, well mexican snack cakes.

You'll also find Churros, a star shaped, stick like donut thingy with cinnamon and surgar. (kinda crisp on the outside and soft on the inside)

Another thing you'll find here is that Coke has many more flavors than up north.


----------



## benfoldsfive dude (Nov 24, 2009)

--The Heaviest Corner On Earth
--Civil Rights
--One of the best medical universities in America
--A Greek god.
--2005 International disappearance


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

frappe coffee :mellow:

drama, philosophy? :mellow:


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

A football team that can't even play in its own stadium because the dome roof collapsed due to the excess snow.


----------



## Protagoras (Sep 12, 2010)

Krou said:


> philosophy? :mellow:


HAHAHA You're a few millennia to late to find any decent philosophy in Greece. As to whether it was invented in Greece: I don't think so! It was only first recorded in Greece.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Elwood92 said:


> HAHAHA You're a few millennia to late to find any decent philosophy in Greece. As to whether it was invented in Greece: I don't think so! It was only first recorded in Greece.



So many things could have been invented and not recorded prehistorically, what's the point of discussing this possibility? So, if you don't think philosophy was truly invented in Greece, where do you think it was?


----------



## Protagoras (Sep 12, 2010)

Krou said:


> So many things could have been invented and not recorded prehistorically, what's the point of discussing this possibility?


The point is that I'm fairly certain that philosophical thinking is pretty much inherent to being a **** sapiens sapiens. It's not like the possibility that somebody played a form of soccer before it was first recorded to have been played; it's more or less impossible to be human without a form of philosophical thinking. To claim it as a sole cultural heritage of your people is kind of arrogant.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Elwood92 said:


> The point is that I'm fairly certain that philosophical thinking is pretty much inherent to being a **** sapiens sapiens. It's not like the possibility that somebody played a form of soccer before it was first recorded to have been played; it's more or less impossible to be human without a form of philosophical thinking. To claim it as a sole cultural heritage of your people is kind of arrogant.



Yes I agree that it's inherent, but not everyone's thinking has the same impact on our civilization as the philosophers from the ancient times to today. I'm not claiming what you say, but philosophy as we know it did start from Greece; if you are considering the fact that if it hadn't then it would start from somewhere else, that's possible just like it's possible for every invention ever made to start from somewhere else and by someone else. Inventions are like philosophy, they happen because of who we are and how we think.


----------



## Protagoras (Sep 12, 2010)

Krou said:


> Yes I agree that it's inherent, but not everyone's thinking has the same impact on our civilization as the philosophers from the ancient times to today. I'm not claiming what you say, but philosophy as we know it did start from Greece; if you are considering the fact that if it hadn't then it would start from somewhere else, that's possible just like it's possible for every invention ever made to start from somewhere else and by someone else. Inventions are like philosophy, they happen because of who we are and how we think.


I get what you mean, but I thought it was nonetheless worth noting that the definition of philosophy that is necessary to support your claim (that philosophy as we know it started in Greece) is a very static definition based only on a need to categorize thinking into time periods, cultures etc. and I think this need is limiting in itself.


----------



## wheelchairdoug (Dec 20, 2010)

-Hex signs.
-The Amish (sort of; they're found in areas of the midwest also.)
-Shoofly Pie, as well as other Pennsylvania Dutch/ Amish foods.
- Amish horse and buggies


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## Teigue (Jun 8, 2010)

The aviation anti-blackout suit was invented in Toronto! I couldn't find anything that has been invented in Ottawa.


----------



## phoelomek (Nov 28, 2010)

George Jung (of cocaine fame, played by Johnny Depp in the movie_ Blow_) is from here. 

Tobin Bell (the guy who played Jigsaw in the Saw movies) is from here. 

Abigail Adams (wife of John Adams) grew up here. Every kid in my town has had to go visit her house for a field trip at least 20342304 times during elementary school. :crazy:

There are 14 Dunkin Donuts here, and one of them up the street from me, is the busiest one in the world. 

City with the most Medal of Honor recipients in the United States.


----------



## Drea (Apr 13, 2010)

FDR lived here, and many of the buildings in our town were donated by him, such as the library, post office and middle and high schools.


----------

